# Hi there from Florida



## B29WereWolf (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm Sebastian, live in Sebastian, FL, 28 years old. I'm an unemployed pilot (might change after my interview tomorrow) and love warbirds. I chose my user name because my uncle was the Navigator aboard the B-29 Were Wolf which was shot down on 27 January 1945. I'm also an A&P mechanic in training. 
A friend and I would like to start building a replica P-47, a cockpit to start out, then later on an 82% scale flying one. The P-47 is my favorite fighter, but I'm big into the English chariots as well (Mosquito and Hurricane). The cockpit would be for flight simulating and a nice learner project before diving into a flying replica. 
I'm looking around for P-47 information, so if you have any, please spare it with me. BTW, my favorite model is the D (razorback). 
My claim to fame is that my grandfather flew C-47s and B-24s in India, in B-24 school he flew with James Stewart and he retired from Continental as a DC-10 Captain, and currently my dad is a 747 driver for Kalitta. IF you'd like to know anything about me, don't hesitate to ask. Thanks.
-Sebbles


----------



## ccheese (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum..... enjoy the place. We have a few Pilots and A&P's as members. Joe and Adler (Chris)
should be along to welcome you soon.

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard Sebastion - I believe another member is already building or has built a P-47 cockpit so you might get a few good tips.


----------



## imalko (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## seesul (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## Geedee (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Sebbles and welcome to the family

You need to speak to Glenn... http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/start-finish-builds/t-bolts-1-1-p-47-cockpit-24005.html


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard B29! There is tons of stuff here for the P-47 oncluding, possibly the manuals. Just do a search. Sounds like you have flying in your blood.

I may be wrong but I thought someone was asking about a WWII machine named "Werewolf" on here about a year ago?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 3, 2010)

G'day Sebastian, nice to hear from you and welcome from Aussie.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, B29


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## B29WereWolf (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Guys, thanks for the reception. I'm looking forward to doing a lot of research on here. *Njaco* If someone is asking about Were Wolf, I'll answer whatever questions they have. I've done a ton of research on it, and it's interesting what I've found. Where in South Jersey are you from? I used to live in Trenton before I moved here to Florida*Shinpachi* Where did you get the illustration of Were Wolf? I just had a profile art work done, so I'm using it as my signature photo. I'd like to get over to Japan and visit the crash site, and there is also a gentleman with some wreckage and a parachute, I believe it's my uncles, he fell to his death after his 'chute failed to open.





My uncle is kneeling second from right, he was the Navigator





A watercolor I did of the ship on its last flight.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 3, 2010)

B29WereWolf said:


> *Shinpachi* Where did you get the illustration of Were Wolf?



Hello again, B29.
That is my artwork. I am a CG creator and researcher of 73rd BW as well.
I wish you can meet your uncle well in Japan


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## magnu (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## mandoman (Aug 5, 2010)

Man, you do it all. Welcome aboard, and share a few of your Dad's stories with us.


----------



## Johnny Signor (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey Sebastian, I'm just a little north of you in Palm Bay, here's a site you may want to checdk into,
P47Advocates.com
P47Pilots.com
They should be some good resources for your project !
I'm also an avid WW-2 warbird enthusiast and a leather flying unit patch maker , if you have a favorite "47 or "29 etc patch you need made look me up !
Johnny
[email protected]


----------



## sabrina (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## Pong (Aug 5, 2010)

Shinpachi said:


> Welcome to the forum, B29



Shinpachi that's some amazing stuff. 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Pong

Hi Sebastian!
I'll be delighted to render it at any angle you want!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Sebastian. 8)


Wheels


----------



## cptsmith (Aug 25, 2010)

If you are doing a 1:1 cockpit, Jay Wisler in Tampa has some P-47 windshields. I don't have any experience with P-47s. Have worked on B-17, P-40, B-25 and T-6 for a few years. I have a big chunk of B-17 waist section (approx 8x6) from the mid factory break to the edge of the right waist window and a few assorted rib pieces from farther aft. I plan on building a full waist section.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome Sebastian! If you need help with your P-47 cockpit give me a yell. The one I'm building is 70%-80% complete although it's a static display and won't be hooked to a simulator. You can find it at the link below my signature.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome the the forum Sebastian!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome B29!

TO


----------

